# Don't leave an ooth out



## Rick (Dec 19, 2006)

I had a chinese ooth that was sitting on my wire shelf. I kept meaning to put it in a container but just kept putting it off. Well this morning the room was covered in nymphs. They are everywhere! :roll:


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 19, 2006)

happened to me also one of my first chinese eggs hatched in the box sitting on my shelf and they were running up the walls and everything :lol:


----------



## padkison (Dec 19, 2006)

You need a Gecko :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 19, 2006)

i want one but i don't know and species i could care for


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2006)

Ive been thinking of getting a Gecko as well, but Im about to be swimming in Nymphs in the next few months so I dont plan on getting one any time soon. I have to take care of what I have now before I get anything else.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh bummer! At least they are still able to be captured.

I had one Hierodula Patellifera ooth hatched out in a plastic bag all because i was too lazy to hang it in the container........ learn it the hard way


----------



## Rick (Dec 20, 2006)

> Oh bummer! At least they are still able to be captured. I had one Hierodula Patellifera ooth hatched out in a plastic bag all because i was too lazy to hang it in the container........ learn it the hard way


I caught about half of them. Just chinese so not really worried about getting them all.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 27, 2006)

Yup that would be better than hundreds of African mantis nymphs escaping!


----------



## Shelbycsx (Dec 29, 2006)

To quote Homer Simpson: "Doh!!!!"... Looks like I just joined the crowd this morning. I have 4 chinese ooths that were laying out because yesterday my uncle gave me an adult female ?Stagmomantis?. I pulled the ooths out to give her a new home... sheesh... all over the place. It was just one ooth that hatched. A third of them are outside now, but I've got the rest seperated in a bunch of cups.


----------

